
Mark Cuban says AI will reduce the demand for computer science degrees - pseudolus
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/05/30/mark-cuban-says-ai-will-reduce-the-demand-for-computer-science-degrees.html
======
taylodl
Why is everything always portrayed as either/or? Why not both? There is such a
thing as a double major and if you go the classical route of pursuing a
computer science degree it would be conferred from a mathematical science
department that's part of a liberal arts college - the same liberal arts
college having all those humanities degrees Mark Cuban thinks will be so
valuable in the future. It's easy to double major within the same college so
go ahead and major in history, literature or music or whatever along with your
computer science degree.

This strategy has the added benefit of helping you choose a college to attend:
look for the ones offering a quality computer science degree from their
liberal arts college. They're solid gold. Double major and you're prepared for
your immediate future as well as for the long-term.

